# Punchy Superior 2.0 preset for you!



## nine squares

Hi guys!

I thought it would be fun to make a preset for all of you who use Superior.
I am no big shot at all, neither am I edorsed like many of the guys here on the forum. 
For this preset I used the stock Avatar-kit so that anyone can use it and not being forced to buy addons and stuff.

If you don´t like it, just throw it away or use it as a starting point. Hope it helps, worth a try anyway... 

Example clip with sloppy guitars and bass:
http://www.andersson-music.com/danne/drumspreview.mp3

You can download it from my brothers ftp here: 
www.andersson-music.com/danne/danielbergpreset.s20.zip


----------



## nine squares

I will put up a little clip so you can hear it this weekend.


----------



## Winspear

Thanks! (Haven't heard it yet)


----------



## JamesM

Damn you windows users. 

.tfx only here.


----------



## nine squares

The Armada said:


> Damn you windows users.
> 
> .tfx only here.



I am a mac user, doesnt it work?


----------



## Gitte

thanks man  sounds nice


----------



## thenickarchives

nine squares said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I thought it would be fun to make a preset for all of you who gets stuck in mixing and need to focus on your creativity instead.
> 
> I am no big shot at all, neither am I edorsed like many of the guys here on the forum. But I think this is what many people like in drums in terms of punch and fatness. I love recording and have to sit every day or I will kill someone. For this preset I used the stock Avatar-kit so that anyone can use it and not being forced to buy addons and stuff.
> 
> If you don´t like it, just throw it away or use it as a starting point. Hope it helps, worth a try anyway...
> 
> Example clip with sloppy guitars and bass:
> http://www.andersson-music.com/danne/drumspreview.mp3
> 
> You can download it from my brothers ftp here:
> www.andersson-music.com/danne/danielbergpreset.s20.zip




thats pretty good man, i may be using this. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wookieslayer

damn that sounds pretty fatttt. i gotta try this out  Ty good sir.


----------



## nine squares

No problem guys, happy to help


----------



## Winspear

Thanks again. Just applied this to something I'm making at the moment and it's great 
As with most S2.0 presets I've heard, it's a bit over the top for my liking, but great work!

For anyone who hasn't really used presets before, a little tip:
I have a kit made up that I like to keep the, and desired routing etc.
"Load Project as a Combined Preset" allows you to choose what you wish to load. I usually only load the Mixer, and tick 'Mics only, No routing' no keep everything the same in my template.


----------



## nine squares

EtherealEntity said:


> Thanks again. Just applied this to something I'm making at the moment and it's great
> As with most S2.0 presets I've heard, it's a bit over the top for my liking, but great work!
> 
> For anyone who hasn't really used presets before, a little tip:
> I have a kit made up that I like to keep the, and desired routing etc.
> "Load Project as a Combined Preset" allows you to choose what you wish to load. I usually only load the Mixer, and tick 'Mics only, No routing' no keep everything the same in my template.



No problem. This is over the top for my liking as well, I don't write metal and my mixes are more towards american pop/punk. I was just hoping to help a few people who just started making metal music, there's alot of promising people on this forum and if a drumsound could help, then I'm happy.

I usually don't use the avatar kick or hihat but many users uses stock Superior.

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Prydogga

The Armada said:


> Damn you windows users.
> 
> .tfx only here.


Your mac doesn't have an unzip? Mine came with one.

Nice sounding kit here man, the kick's quite nice and the snare's really punchy, I may use this snare, or at least a variation for my own kit!


----------



## PTP

Does this only work for Windows? Also, silly question - where are SD presets stored (on mac)?


----------



## themike

Sounds great in the clip, cant wait to go home and play with it! Sharing presets are amazing - some of you are so talented with this stuff while others ummm...lack. haha


----------



## JamesM

Prydogga said:


> Your mac doesn't have an unzip? Mine came with one.
> 
> Nice sounding kit here man, the kick's quite nice and the snare's really punchy, I may use this snare, or at least a variation for my own kit!



I don't mean the zip. Mac's use .tfx presets, not .s20.




PTP said:


> Does this only work for Windows? Also, silly question - where are SD presets stored (on mac)?



Only Windows, as it is .s20. Depends on DAW. For me, Library>ApplicationSupport>Digidesign>PluginSettings>SuperiorDrummer.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

The Armada said:


> I don't mean the zip. Mac's use .tfx presets, not .s20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Windows, as it is .s20. Depends on DAW. For me, Library>ApplicationSupport>Digidesign>PluginSettings>SuperiorDrummer.



Yo dude I'm on a Mac and I got these to work?

I'm using Logic but this is how I did it:

I put the .s20 file in this folder-
Library>Applications Support>Toontrack>Superior2>Presets EZX>SL- Avatar>Combined

Then in Superior Drummer under "load/save" select "load project as combined preset" and go pick that .s20 file and that should do it!


----------



## PTP

I'm running SD 2.0 in Reaper and I don't see the "load/save" option.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

PTP said:


> I'm running SD 2.0 in Reaper and I don't see the "load/save" option.



It's right beside where you select the "NY Avatar kit" and "Metal Foundry kit"


----------



## PTP

Okay I got it to work and it sounds awesome, but there's no snare...Hmm. Any idea why? Could it have to do with which snare sound I used in Guitar Pro?

It says "unmatched key" in the bottom left.


----------



## JamesM

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yo dude I'm on a Mac and I got these to work?
> 
> I'm using Logic but this is how I did it:
> 
> I put the .s20 file in this folder-
> Library>Applications Support>Toontrack>Superior2>Presets EZX>SL- Avatar>Combined
> 
> Then in Superior Drummer under "load/save" select "load project as combined preset" and go pick that .s20 file and that should do it!



Hey Alex, I appreciate the help. But it must be an RTAS thing then. RTAS plugs work on .tfx. Thanks though man.


----------



## nine squares

I hope you sort out the file problems. Funny thing is, I work on a mac and use the same presets both in Pro Tools and Logic. I just simply click on the "load/save" button and take "load project". The files are .s20 on my computer, I´m starting to think something happened when I made the stupid zip-file.


----------



## PTP

nine squares said:


> I hope you sort out the file problems. Funny thing is, I work on a mac and use the same presets both in Pro Tools and Logic. I just simply click on the "load/save" button and take "load project". The files are .s20 on my computer, I´m starting to think something happened when I made the stupid zip-file.



Any idea why there's no snare for me?


----------



## nine squares

PTP said:


> Any idea why there's no snare for me?



 What? I have no clue at all, it should be the NirZ pitched a bit. Try and make a new x-drum, choose "snare" and at the MIDI panel choose "steal current", I think thats one way to go. Then you have to pitch that snare 1.7. Let me know when it works, its something with the mapping.


----------



## PTP

nine squares said:


> What? I have no clue at all, it should be the NirZ pitched a bit. Try and make a new x-drum, choose "snare" and at the MIDI panel choose "steal current", I think thats one way to go. Then you have to pitch that snare 1.7. Let me know when it works, its something with the mapping.



Okay I did that and the snare appeared in the upper right but it still doesn't play when I play back the track. The snare is there on the kit, and I can hear it when I click it, but it just doesn't play with the track, which makes me think its something with the MIDI mapping, like it's not recognizing when the snare is being hit.


----------



## PTP

I just tried using the 40 snare instead of the 38 in guitar pro...now I hear snare but its just the default crappy snare, not yours...


----------



## PTP

Okay I think I got it, not even sure what I did...only thing is it sounds like its hitting it too softly, that's probably an easy thing to fix but I'm a noob....


----------



## nine squares

PTP said:


> Okay I think I got it, not even sure what I did...only thing is it sounds like its hitting it too softly, that's probably an easy thing to fix but I'm a noob....



Did you make your midi file in guitar pro? Maby you have used some soft velocities, try 127 on the snare just to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## PTP

Yeah I made it in GP. I didn't even know you could adjust that.


----------



## Kavnar

PTP said:


> Yeah I made it in GP. I didn't even know you could adjust that.



Having the same problem in Nuendo


----------



## PTP

There's gotta be a way to make it hit harder in SD.


----------



## Larcher

How do you instal these?


----------



## Larcher

PTP said:


> There's gotta be a way to make it hit harder in SD.



there is


but it's extremely long. you might aswell do it in GP

if you want to make it hit harder in your DAW you need to open the piano roll of the drum track and right click on each hit and then go to velocity -> hard 

or something along those lines


----------



## Prydogga

The Armada said:


> I don't mean the zip. Mac's use .tfx presets, not .s20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Windows, as it is .s20. Depends on DAW. For me, Library>ApplicationSupport>Digidesign>PluginSettings>SuperiorDrummer.



Oh, that's odd. In Reaper .s20 presets work for my mac.


----------



## JamesM

^I must be confused and it is an RTAS thing. Disregard me then. 




Larcher said:


> there is
> 
> 
> but it's extremely long. ....if you want to make it hit harder... you need to...go to velocity -> hard
> 
> or something along those lines



Fixed. And now she is pleased.


----------



## Menigguh

Sounds suspiciously like one of the new BULB presets from toontrack but i could be wrong




nine squares said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I thought it would be fun to make a preset for all of you who use Superior.
> I am no big shot at all, neither am I edorsed like many of the guys here on the forum.
> For this preset I used the stock Avatar-kit so that anyone can use it and not being forced to buy addons and stuff.
> 
> If you don´t like it, just throw it away or use it as a starting point. Hope it helps, worth a try anyway...
> 
> Example clip with sloppy guitars and bass:
> http://www.andersson-music.com/danne/drumspreview.mp3
> 
> You can download it from my brothers ftp here:
> www.andersson-music.com/danne/danielbergpreset.s20.zip


----------



## Larcher

ok so, I've placed it where I saved my other drum presets but I can't load it, it doesn't appear on the load list 


hmm, what to do? D:


----------



## Larcher

nvm i found the folder but now my kit sounds like one big bass drum lolz

everything I click is a kick sound


----------



## Kavnar

The Armada said:


> ^I must be confused and it is an RTAS thing. Disregard me then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed. And now she is pleased.



No it's not a velocity problem (assuming he's having the same problem as me)

The MIDI doesn't control the snare at all. For example I use Nuendo and it has a Drum map which assigns each sample a row on a grid to help you draw in your beats. For some reason the snare on this preset doesn't work at all, it's not assigned to the drum map. What PTP means (again, I'm assuming) Is that like me, he can only get the snare sample of the ghost note thing. Which is really weird because they're both the same mic. 

PTP:
I'll have a look around and see if I can find a solution (there's probably a really obvious one) and I'll get back to you if no one else does first.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Kavnar said:


> No it's not a velocity problem (assuming he's having the same problem as me)
> 
> The MIDI doesn't control the snare at all. For example I use Nuendo and it has a Drum map which assigns each sample a row on a grid to help you draw in your beats. For some reason the snare on this preset doesn't work at all, it's not assigned to the drum map. What PTP means (again, I'm assuming) Is that like me, he can only get the snare sample of the ghost note thing. Which is really weird because they're both the same mic.
> 
> PTP:
> I'll have a look around and see if I can find a solution (there's probably a really obvious one) and I'll get back to you if no one else does first.



For me it wasnt on the drum map, IN THE RIGHT SPOT. It was on one of the other unlabeled colum on the drum map. you have to search around


----------



## JamesM

Kavnar said:


> No it's not a velocity problem (assuming he's having the same problem as me)
> 
> The MIDI doesn't control the snare at all. For example I use Nuendo and it has a Drum map which assigns each sample a row on a grid to help you draw in your beats. For some reason the snare on this preset doesn't work at all, it's not assigned to the drum map. What PTP means (again, I'm assuming) Is that like me, he can only get the snare sample of the ghost note thing. Which is really weird because they're both the same mic.
> 
> PTP:
> I'll have a look around and see if I can find a solution (there's probably a really obvious one) and I'll get back to you if no one else does first.



Not sure why you quoted me. I was just being inappropriate.


----------



## nine squares

Menigguh said:


> Sounds suspiciously like one of the new BULB presets from toontrack but i could be wrong



Really?? No this is purely my settings, I don't even own his because I thought they were to raw for my taste (and they are starting points). So I don't know how he used his effects.


----------



## eternallygutted

PTP said:


> I just tried using the 40 snare instead of the 38 in guitar pro...now I hear snare but its just the default crappy snare, not yours...



in superior drummer, choose the snare and change the midi key. 38 guitar pro snare is D1. and it will work perfectly.


----------



## Menigguh

props to you dude
I honestly like yours better than the ones he just released 





nine squares said:


> Really?? No this is purely my settings, I don't even own his because I thought they were to raw for my taste (and they are starting points). So I don't know how he used his effects.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Yea, its a great patch.


----------



## PTP

eternallygutted said:


> in superior drummer, choose the snare and change the midi key. 38 guitar pro snare is D1. and it will work perfectly.



When I try typing in D1 it just automatically switches back to F8.

It's also missing some toms, and I don't know how to add the missing ones.


----------



## bluie3

The drums sound insanely awesome. Could you please also upload the solo'd guitar track, and bass track? Everything gels so nicely, and im interested to see what they sound like individually, since it doesnt sound as good with my guitar tone.


----------



## Daemon

Sorry but, with Windows, where I have to put it ?


----------



## Winspear

^ You can put it where ever you want. You just load it via "Load Project/Load project as combined preset"

To make it appear in user presets though,
C:\Users\Owner\Documents\Toontrack\Superior2\PresetsEZX\SL-AVATAR\Combined


----------



## wjm123

Sounds awesome, I'll probably be using this for awhile now! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nine squares

bluie3 said:


> The drums sound insanely awesome. Could you please also upload the solo'd guitar track, and bass track? Everything gels so nicely, and im interested to see what they sound like individually, since it doesnt sound as good with my guitar tone.



It feels kind of weird giving you those tracks but try to send your drums, guitars and bass to a stereo bus and add some light compression to get them together. Thanx on the comment though, I don't think this a great guitar tone for metal but glad you liked it!


----------



## nine squares

Menigguh said:


> props to you dude
> I honestly like yours better than the ones he just released



Thank you, you're to kind. With some tweaking on this preset and replacing the kick I think it could be possible to get near his album tone if that's what you're after.

And thanx to everyone else for the nice creds!


----------



## eternallygutted

PTP said:


> When I try typing in D1 it just automatically switches back to F8.
> 
> It's also missing some toms, and I don't know how to add the missing ones.



did you solve the problem?
first, hit "remove" and then type D1.


----------



## PTP

eternallygutted said:


> did you solve the problem?
> first, hit "remove" and then type D1.



Nope, no luck.


----------



## eternallygutted

PTP said:


> Nope, no luck.



nah. it´s easy, when you load that preset, snare is in F8 key. you select snare in superior drummer and hit REMOVE. then, type D1 and it´s ready to work.


----------



## NovaReaper

If anyone's interested i just plugged it into this mix here, except with a different kick drum sample:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/13399338/we own the night 143.mp3


----------



## PTP

eternallygutted said:


> nah. it´s easy, when you load that preset, snare is in F8 key. you select snare in superior drummer and hit REMOVE. then, type D1 and it´s ready to work.



edit: Alright I'm good. Thanks man.


----------



## nine squares

Finally! Great that it worked out for you.


----------



## Prydogga

I had a chance to try this one out earlier in the week, quite a nice preset, my only gripe is I'm not a fan of the way you routed the mics in the mixer, but that's easily changeable 

Props man!


----------



## nine squares

Prydogga said:


> I had a chance to try this one out earlier in the week, quite a nice preset, my only gripe is I'm not a fan of the way you routed the mics in the mixer, but that's easily changeable
> 
> Props man!



Cool thanx! Jeah I just used the way it was routed from the start, but as you noticed I used an x-drum at first and then I forgot how to go back to the regular one again so I just kept it like that haha.


----------



## deathsguitarist

This preset is great! I just got Superior and this is a cool starting point. Glad I found this thread. 

Got a noob question for you guys... What do you usually keep the transients at? I try to vary them a little but I was wondering if there was a general area that sounds the best for metal.


----------



## Larcher

Hey, sorry to bump an old thread but, I finally got this preset to work, but there is one problem. When the drum is suposed to hit, it doesn't and I've opened the s2 drumkit to see if I could find anything, so when the snare is suposed to hit some orange flashing text pops up at the bottom left of the window and it says "unmatched key"

is it because I use 38 in my drum roll instead of 40 I think it is ?


----------



## Winspear

Larcher said:


> Hey, sorry to bump an old thread but, I finally got this preset to work, but there is one problem. When the drum is suposed to hit, it doesn't and I've opened the s2 drumkit to see if I could find anything, so when the snare is suposed to hit some orange flashing text pops up at the bottom left of the window and it says "unmatched key"
> 
> is it because I use 38 in my drum roll instead of 40 I think it is ?



Quite probably. Select the snare in S2.0, then at the bottom right you see the MIDI key. Press learn, then press 38 on your piano roll.  
Remember, when you press load preset as combined project, you have the option to choose whether or not to load certian aspects like the MIDI mapping.
When I load a preset, I generally ONLY select the mixer plugins and keep everything else set up the way I have it.


----------



## Larcher

thanks !


----------



## Prydogga

EtherealEntity said:


> Quite probably. Select the snare in S2.0, then at the bottom right you see the MIDI key. Press learn, then press 38 on your piano roll.
> Remember, when you press load preset as combined project, you have the option to choose whether or not to load certian aspects like the MIDI mapping.
> When I load a preset, I generally ONLY select the mixer plugins and keep everything else set up the way I have it.



Is there a way to load a preset as a combined preset that doesn't change the mixer routing, just the fx added? I haven't got S2.0 with me at the moment and I've never tried to before, but I quite like this preset and may try to do that.


----------



## Winspear

Prydogga said:


> Is there a way to load a preset as a combined preset that doesn't change the mixer routing, just the fx added? I haven't got S2.0 with me at the moment and I've never tried to before, but I quite like this preset and may try to do that.



Yes  There is a tick box - "Load mics only, no routing". Which loads whatever settings the preset has for the mixer except the routing. I load this preset onto my kit like that and just unmute the presets unused toms and set their levels, also copying the settings from the other toms over


----------



## faaip

EtherealEntity said:


> Yes  There is a tick box - "Load mics only, no routing". Which loads whatever settings the preset has for the mixer except the routing. I load this preset onto my kit like that and just unmute the presets unused toms and set their levels, also copying the settings from the other toms over





Sorry.. where is this preset.. im trying to load presets people have actually shared and all i get when i load the project is a kick and nothing else, with nothing loaded into memory.. wtf am i doing wrong!


----------



## sarkophagus

fuckin love this preset man! using it on my bands ep if thats cool?


----------



## Omrat

nine squares said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I thought it would be fun to make a preset for all of you who use Superior.
> I am no big shot at all, neither am I edorsed like many of the guys here on the forum.
> For this preset I used the stock Avatar-kit so that anyone can use it and not being forced to buy addons and stuff.
> 
> If you don´t like it, just throw it away or use it as a starting point. Hope it helps, worth a try anyway...
> 
> Example clip with sloppy guitars and bass:
> http://www.andersson-music.com/danne/drumspreview.mp3
> 
> You can download it from my brothers ftp here:
> www.andersson-music.com/danne/danielbergpreset.s20.zip


 
Just wanted to say THANKS !!!! for the preset. I'm not good at tweaking drums, so Your preset was very helpful !
I just reduced the compression of the snare little bit, that's all. 
BTW, here is the clip with Your preset:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Tinstrumental2009?feature=mhum#p/u

Thanks again


----------



## theclap

yo dig how some of the cymbals sound in this, thanks for the upload man


----------



## Scar Symmetry

This preset crashes my laptop every time without fail... weird considering that it's only 774 MB and my normal preset is 936 MB


----------



## eric_was

Just used it on my track's and it works fantastic. 
Massive shout out to you, cheers for the preset!

What guitar sims are you using? 
sounds legit as!


----------



## nine squares

sarkophagus said:


> fuckin love this preset man! using it on my bands ep if thats cool?



Go for it man! Its freeware


----------



## nine squares

Omrat said:


> Just wanted to say THANKS !!!! for the preset. I'm not good at tweaking drums, so Your preset was very helpful !
> I just reduced the compression of the snare little bit, that's all.
> BTW, here is the clip with Your preset:
> 
> YouTube - Tinstrumental2009's Channel
> 
> Thanks again



Yeah I noticed right after I uploaded the clip that the snares are overcompressed, so a little tweak there is good. Glad you liked it btw!


----------



## nine squares

eric_was said:


> Just used it on my track's and it works fantastic.
> Massive shout out to you, cheers for the preset!
> 
> What guitar sims are you using?
> sounds legit as!



No problem man! Guitars are pod x3 with impulses.


----------



## andonthedrums

This kit sounds great!
Can anyone help me incorporate the settings for the toms on the other two toms that aren't being used?
I play a TD20 kit and use all 5 toms.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## vejichan

anybody care to do the same for ez drummer?/


----------

